# my first 5.5 gl plant tank



## 8210c (Nov 4, 2011)

first time to do it. 

5.5 gl tank
Fulval Shrimp Stratum
No CO2

will be ready for my shrimp tomorrow.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

is that hornwort in the second picture? How did you get it to appear so nice like that?


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

What kind of shrimp you putting in


----------



## 8210c (Nov 4, 2011)

solarz said:


> is that hornwort in the second picture? How did you get it to appear so nice like that?


yes, that is hornwort, It is pretty long one, I cut it into short pieces and tie them on a rock.


----------



## 8210c (Nov 4, 2011)

cichlidspiro said:


> What kind of shrimp you putting in


they are regular cherry shrimps.

Just put them in this evening.


----------

